# What to take



## dark_passenger (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I am currently 21 and weigh around 88kg (14st). 3 years ago, i weighed about 60kg(9.5st).

I have pretty good diet and i go running a fair bit; 3 times a week for 40 minutes.

I am just not losing any weight, I've been running since May to try and lose weight. Im not sure exactly how many calories i consume daily but I wouldn't say it's above average!

I have been reading about products such as clenbuterol, can some one give me a little more insight into drugs like this please?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Work your cals out. Might surprise yourself.

Is protein high in your diet?

You don't need a 'pretty' good diet, u need an awesome diet.


----------



## dark_passenger (Oct 9, 2013)

One thing i know is, I eat a lot of Salmon!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

First off, post an average day's food. It's surprising how often we are over eating, or eating an unbalanced diet.

Secondly, clenbuterol isn't ideal unless you're really wanting to shift hard to move areas of fat. If you've got 10+ kg you want to lose it'd be wasting your money.

How much water do you drink? If you are dehydrated you will not lose fat. Hydration is key!

Running is not going to cut it for you. You need something to up your metabolism not sap it and require a carb up. So if you were doing sprints, that would be a lot more beneficial.

Fasted cardio will help tremendously. 45min walk first thing in the morning before breakfast then a high protein breakfast e.g. scrambled eggs and mushroom/spring onions. Maybe some slow release carbs too if you have a demanding job.


----------



## blessed6383 (Jan 4, 2013)

Yer def get counting them cals my fitness pals a good free app to help you keep track of it


----------



## dark_passenger (Oct 9, 2013)

Average days food;

Breakfast; Bowl of cornflakes

Dinner; Salmon Sandwiches (brown bread)

Tea; This varies alot, can go chicken and rice to fish and chips....

I don't tend to have any super. I have the odd orange daily and normally a bag of crisps....

I don't really think thats too bad though? - it probably is

I drink about 2 litres of water a day


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://tracker.dailyburn.com is what I use to get an aprox calorie requirement

then adjust as I go


----------



## leezers (Mar 2, 2010)

I don't think you'll lose fat by eating chips and crisps mate


----------



## dark_passenger (Oct 9, 2013)

So if i have chips, say twice a week... i'm not going to lose weight? Is that a given?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

dark_passenger said:


> So if i have chips, say twice a week... i'm not going to lose weight? Is that a given?


No

It's not just your daily Cals it's your weekly Cals

So say per week u need to eat 14000cals to be under you maintenance calories by ten percent for fat loss you can eat chips as long as in the bigger picture u stay under ur calls.

But u are then eating saturated fats etc which are bad for fat loss so it's swings and roundabouts . Clean food is obviously better


----------



## leezers (Mar 2, 2010)

dark_passenger said:


> So if i have chips, say twice a week... i'm not going to lose weight? Is that a given?


That seemed a tad nippy mate lol ????

Just saying I don't think you're gonna get where you wanna be eating chips and crisps and the odd orange.

Clen isn't a wonder drug.

Just my 2 cents mate ????


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

leezers said:


> That seemed a tad nippy mate lol ????
> 
> Just saying I don't think you're gonna get where you wanna be eating chips and crisps and the odd orange.
> 
> ...


 Indeed

Diet/cardio first

Assistance next


----------



## dark_passenger (Oct 9, 2013)

I understand eating crisps, chips and the odd orange isn't great. I just need some direction


----------



## leezers (Mar 2, 2010)

dark_passenger said:


> I understand eating crisps, chips and the odd orange isn't great. I just need some direction


Yeah I know man no sweat.

Just do some research and try get your diet and cardio in check. You'll see results no question ????


----------



## leezers (Mar 2, 2010)

My phone keeps putting question Marks for some reason ffs lol


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

dark_passenger said:


> Average days food;
> 
> Breakfast; Bowl of cornflakes
> 
> ...


Cornflakes probably have more calories, sugar, carbs than you think swap that out for a complex carb like oats.

You say sandwiches? With what else in there?

No fish and chips unless it's treated day, balanced meal of protein, carbs and fats.


----------



## theonlyjosh (Aug 12, 2013)

Do you drink any sugar? (fizzy drinks, fruit juice, alcoholic, smoothies, lucozade etc)


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

dark_passenger said:


> Average days food;
> 
> Breakfast; Bowl of cornflakes
> 
> ...


that's not a very good diet... and that's not a lot of salmon.


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

theonlyjosh said:


> Do you drink any sugar? (fizzy drinks, fruit juice, alcoholic, smoothies, lucozade etc)


I barely drink but if I do normally vodka(low calorie alchohol)

Smoothies if I make them using greek yoghurt, peanut butter, whey protein, honey etc

Don't like fruit juice

Lucozade has tons of sugar in it, if you want energy get some caffeine

I drink quite a lot of fizzy drinks at the weekend but normally zero or diet versions

Replace all of the above with water as much as you can really, far healthy, hydrates you


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

More research on diet needed OP 

I stopped taking it seriously when you said cornflakes for breakfast


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Correct me if I'm wrong but I get the feeling u are telling urself a few porkies as well about what u eat.

Firstly track everything down that u ingest using MyFitnessPal for a week. No lying to yourself ... Every single morsel (and don't have a. 'Particularly good week' just because ur counting then. Then see what ur cals/macros are and then we can work something more suitable out.

There's always someone on here willing to help, if not pm someone or me of u like.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

What kind of running do you do as well? If you only go for a 3mi. 40min jog 3x a week you will just get used to it.


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Thats a terrible diet to be honest, and there is no need to take any assistance at this point. I wouldnt jump to the "Easy" fixes straight away or you may end up a statistic in the daily mail.


----------



## dark_passenger (Oct 9, 2013)

Cheers for all the replies guys.

I've got lots of questions to answer so....

I know my diet isn't great. Someone mentioned that the salmon i eat isn't a lot. To be honest, I couldn't afford to have any more salmon than i do. It's not cheap! 

What suggestions do we have for breakfast?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

dark_passenger said:


> Cheers for all the replies guys.
> 
> I've got lots of questions to answer so....
> 
> ...


Ok are u going to do any research yourself? Or just ask everyone else to do it for you.

Google 'alternative protein sources to salmon' lol

Look at myfitnesspal

Work out your daily macros

Present us with a well thought out diet, and we'll sort it for u!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

what queenie said.

my breakfast for example is

2 wholemeal toast, 250g steak, 5 whole eggs, some beans 

eggs and burgen bread is a great breakfast.


----------



## dark_passenger (Oct 9, 2013)

Okay, another thing is, I work shifts and mainly work 6am - 2pm. So when i wake up and have breakfast its like 5am... and i end up having my dinner at about 10am.....

I take it this isn't good either.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

dark_passenger said:


> Okay, another thing is, I work shifts and mainly work 6am - 2pm. So when i wake up and have breakfast its like 5am... and i end up having my dinner at about 10am.....
> 
> I take it this isn't good either.


Why? As long as u hit your macros within that 24 hour period then you're fine.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

It would be easy to solve this issue if firstly you didn't lie like a cheap watch about your consumption and secondly if you put the energy you put into denying the issue into resolving it.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

dark_passenger said:


> Okay, another thing is, I work shifts and mainly work 6am - 2pm. So when i wake up and have breakfast its like 5am... and i end up having my dinner at about 10am.....
> 
> I take it this isn't good either.


Nothing wrong with that. What would be wrong with that?

I work 12 hr shifts 6-6 days and nights one break. You have to fit things into ur life schedule.


----------



## dark_passenger (Oct 9, 2013)

MattGriff said:


> It would be easy to solve this issue if firstly you didn't lie like a cheap watch about your consumption and secondly if you put the energy you put into denying the issue into resolving it.


Strong words. How does a cheap watch lie?

I'm not lying at all. I'm really not.

Im trying to resolve it, by asking for opinions.


----------



## davemanton (Apr 23, 2009)

I don't think anyone can really give you an opinion without knowing more about you and your current diet.

I use the MyFitnessPal everyday, and regardless of treats I log everything. My suggestion would be to log a weeks diet and exercise as post the data up for people to comment on.

I reckon you'll realise straight away where your going wrong.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Ha! Chips for tea!!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

dark_passenger said:


> Strong words. How does a cheap watch lie?
> 
> I'm not lying at all. I'm really not.
> 
> Im trying to resolve it, by asking for opinions.


You are asking for it to be done for you becuase you are lazy.

I'll give you the exact diet and routine you need to be on, just paypal me 50 quid over and I'll copy and paste it from one of the countless articles about this very subject.


----------



## dark_passenger (Oct 9, 2013)

What is wrong with some of you people?

Do you not realise what a forum is for, and this forum especially.

I signed up, to ask for help and all I seem to get is taken the **** out of because I have chips for tea sometimes, and getting called lazy.

If i was lazy, i'd carry on with my **** diet instead of asking what I thought were helpful individuals for help.

Good way to encourage me guys :clap:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

dark_passenger said:


> What is wrong with some of you people?
> 
> Do you not realise what a forum is for, and this forum especially.
> 
> ...


Do you understand how many posts like this we see every day?

Just a little bit of effort on your part goes a long way.

Youve been given plenty of advice in this thread already, have u acted upon it? Or just chosen to lash out because no one has written u a diet plan tailored to your macros?


----------



## dark_passenger (Oct 9, 2013)

Im lashing out because half the replies i've got are just knocking me back...

I understand entirely that you see a lot of posts like this... but its nice to get direct advice.

There are a lot of articles that seem to contradict themselves in this subject, so I just wanted to get some direct advice. I don't expect anyone to write me a tailored diet plan, but its not helpful when people post;

"Ha! Chips for tea!!"


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

I eat chips on a daily basis,

what is this chipism!

Anyways... Good place to start is to get a idea what ur TDEE is, then eat 10% less than that.

Oh and lift


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

People have asked you to post diet. They've suggested fitness apps. Calling other posters names is not the way to get help.

I strongly suggest, no, actually I'm telling you to go click on this link: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/134264-how-set-up-generic-fat-loss-diet.html

Read it.

Then read the other stickies.

Post your food intake for a week and how you think a NEW and improved diet could look, using the information in the stickies.

THEN people are much more likely to help.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

dark_passenger said:


> Im lashing out because half the replies i've got are just knocking me back...
> 
> I understand entirely that you see a lot of posts like this... but its nice to get direct advice.
> 
> ...


You wont get far if you are not willing to help yourself


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I cut losing 1kg a week and hit a near triple BW deadlift natty. Whilst eating steak and chips 5 days a week.

Down with chipism


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

dark_passenger said:


> Average days food;
> 
> Breakfast; Bowl of cornflakes
> 
> ...


**** me, if youve put on 4 stone over 3 years eating that your metabolisism must be the speed of a granny!

Or...... your bowls are the size of washing up bowls, and you eat an entire salmon daily 

I am 14 stone, and I would loose weight quite fast eating that


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

clean pants and a pillowcase


----------



## dark_passenger (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice everyone.

I started on Thursday with myfitnesspal and strava to track my exercise and calorie intake.

Will come back at the end of my week with what I have eaten and all that 

Thanks again


----------



## polishmate (Aug 15, 2013)

less calories more cardio worked always for me

keeping it simple


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

dark_passenger said:


> Thanks for all the advice everyone.
> 
> I started on Thursday with myfitnesspal and strava to track my exercise and calorie intake.
> 
> ...


Good man, take it all on board. Your bound to get some negative comments because a lot of us have put in a lot of effort over the years, none of this is easy and u won't learn it all in a day. Takes a while to find out what's best for you. Like I said , there's always someone willing to help (even if u r not happy with some if the replies, they usually mean well).


----------

